# parking in a cul de sac



## acegsd (4 Mar 2009)

I live in a cul de sac and parking is a nightmare!
Some residents have put in driveways but because of lack of width I am unable to have a driveway people are giving out about their driveways being blocked. The position is I cant park outside my house and as I said its a nightmare! sometimes I have to park 3 or 4oo yds from my house if I am lucky. Have I any rights in this situation


----------



## extopia (4 Mar 2009)

It's illegal to block a driveway, so unless your neighbour's driveways are themselves illegal, I'd say your choices are limited. Smaller car? 300 yards isn't so bad, at any rate. This situation must have been obvious when you bought or rented the house.


----------



## Caveat (4 Mar 2009)

acegsd said:


> The position is I cant park outside my house


 
AFAIK, many people can't. 

Put it this way, if you actually _had_ a driveway and it was constantly being blocked, it would be even more annoying - believe me.

Not sure there is anything legal you can really do.


----------



## sam h (4 Mar 2009)

> Some residents have put in driveways


 
Are you saying the people changed the access to the house?  ASAIK, they need to have planning permission for this.  Might be worth a call to you county council & check it out.  But even that aside, you don't have a right to park outside your house as you don't own the road


----------



## extopia (4 Mar 2009)

sam h said:


> But even that aside, you don't have a right to park outside your house as you don't own the road



Or rather, you DO have the right to park (legally) on the street outside your house, but so does everyone else.


----------



## sam h (4 Mar 2009)

OK...I'm sure you knew I ment the OP doesn't have exclusive rights to park outside their own house, but point taken, must watch my wording


----------

